# Sjrc



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Open callbacks (27) to Water Blind:
3, 5, 9, 10, 11, 13, 15, 16, 17, 18, 20, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 30, 34, 35, 36, 37, 39, 40, 43, 44, 46


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Derby placements:
1st: 3, Nitro, Mary Ann Ketterer, Jenny Grasse (H)
2nd:11, Shooter, Cal Rumbley
3rd: 4, Tessa, Kristen Hoffman
4th: 12, Diva, Mary Alice DeFrancesco
RJ: 6, Ella, Patricia Jordan
Jams: 2, 7, 13

Congrats to all!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Open + Am shut down for the day. Trying to finish the Q. 
Open callbacks to water marks (11):
11, 13, 15, 18, 25, 28, 30, 34, 35, 37, 44

Meet at Budd's Bogs for an 8 AM start


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey Josie any AM call backs


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Am Callbacks to land blind: 1, 3, 4, 7, 8, 9, 10, 12, 13, 15, 16, 17, 21, 24, 25, 31, 32, 35, 36, 38, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54. Start with #43.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Am callbacks to WB (20): 3, 4, 7, 8, 9, 10, 13, 15, 17, 21, 31, 32, 35, 38, 47, 49, 50, 51, 53, 54


----------



## chablab (Jan 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Doug Cybulla and "Zoe" for the 2nd in the Am. Only 1/2 point for the title...Go Team!!!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Am callbacks 2 water marks (10): 3, 4, 8, 9, 15, 32, 35, 49, 53, 54


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Open placements: 
1st: #44 Budd, Forry
2nd: #37, Ballezzi
3rd: #11, Gebrian
4th: #13, Smith, Mosher
RJ:30
Jams: 15, 18, 25, 28, 34, 35

Congrats to all!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Qual placements: 
#7: Sonny, John Fallon
#6: Chill, Swingle, Mosher
#8: Missy, Redfern, Forry
#14: Chase, Ames, Mosher
#1: Rider: Price, Mosher
Congrats!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Any AM placements?

Thanks,


----------



## Gov (Nov 7, 2005)

Congrats to Ed Forry. Not for 1st in the Open with Abe and 1st in the Derby with Nitro, but for the 3rd in the Q with Missy!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Congrats to Lois on the 3rd in the Open! Way to go!


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

A well deserved 3rd in the Open for Lois Gebrian. Her first AA point. Lois has developed into a very good handler from a humble beginning. Ed Forrey also had a very good weekend.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Sabireley said:


> Congrats to Lois on the 3rd in the Open! Way to go!


Huge Congrats to Lois!!!! Nice job! Third place in the Open!!!! Way to go girl!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Charlie Lesser said:


> A well deserved 3rd in the Open for Lois Gebrian. Her first AA point. Lois has developed into a very good handler from a humble beginning. Ed Forrey also had a very good weekend.


Right you are, Charlie!


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

Way to go Lois!!!!! YIP YIp YIP!


Joyce and Jeff


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Bait said:


> Right you are, Charlie!


X2 or is that X4 or 5? 

WTG Lois and Scarlett!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

DarrinGreene said:


> X2 or is that X4 or 5?
> 
> WTG Lois and Scarlett!


X6... Proud of you Lois. What a team!! I enjoyed watching you and Scarlett, she's a handful. You did GREAT!!


Barb


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Am placements:
1st: #35,Greenwing Tall Timber, Stonesifer
2nd: #49, Tanks But No Tanks, Clark
3rd: #9, Colonial Outer Banks Winchester, Michael Nelson, Mike Coutu
4th: #8, It Takes a Thief, Driggers
RJ: #4, Princeton Katy Did It, Ottman
Jams: 3, 15, 32

Congrats to all!


----------



## zoomerang (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the congratulations! I'm still savoring my first AA placement. Hopefully, more to come!

Best of luck at the trials!
Lois


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Way to go Lois. Also a shout out to the Forry dogs. 1st in Derby 1st in Am and a 1st in Open.


----------

